# Wedding Photographers Dress Code



## zendianah (May 20, 2007)

Hi all,
I will be shooting my first wedding this weekend. I need advice on what to wear. Its a 10:30am wedding. 
Right now I have a nice pair of Khaki dress pants from The Bannana Republic and a white dress shirt. I wont be wearing a skirt. 
Any suggestions? Should I wear black slacks and a white shirt? 
Thanks
Dianah 

Elysaapet any suggestions?  Youve been doing this for awhile. What do you usually wear?


----------



## spazoid1965 (May 20, 2007)

Whatever you wear make sure it isn't cutoff shorts and a tube top.


----------



## Garbz (May 20, 2007)

I try to blend in. For me that means semi formal wear. Usually a sports jacket, long pants, and a tie. Look like a guest with a nice camera


----------



## daisy (May 20, 2007)

Never photographed a wedding, but did have a wedding photographer!  My wedding was fairly formal on a Saturday evening and the photographer and his assistant dressed formally (black slacks, tie, vest).  I appreciated how the blended in.  So I say just be sure to blend.  No shame in asking the bride what she expects!


----------



## brighteyesphotos (May 20, 2007)

I dress according to the wedding. One wedding was casual and outside on a HOT day. I wore black pants and white sleeveless and was better dressed than some of the guests. Last wedding, same black pants but with a pink top. Your best bet is black pants for dressier weddings, kahkis for more casual weddings (gardens, beach, etc) and a nice shirt. Make sure the shirt will let you move freely without popping out and the pants are loose enough for you to crouch down without worrying about split seams and the like. 

It's always best to do your best to blend in. Dress as if you're a guest but also dress for free movement and pockets for memory cards, etc.


----------



## JIP (May 21, 2007)

brighteyesphotos said:


> I dress according to the wedding. One wedding was casual and outside on a HOT day. I wore black pants and white sleeveless and was better dressed than some of the guests. Last wedding, same black pants but with a pink top. Your best bet is black pants for dressier weddings, kahkis for more casual weddings (gardens, beach, etc) and a nice shirt. Make sure the shirt will let you move freely without popping out and the pants are loose enough for you to crouch down without worrying about split seams and the like.
> 
> It's always best to do your best to blend in. Dress as if you're a guest but also dress for free movement and pockets for memory cards, etc.


I have to agree with this.  You need to dress according to the venue and the customers.  There are weddings where the photographers go so far as to wear a tux so you really need to cater your dress to the particular wedding.


----------



## RVsForFun (May 21, 2007)

...all black. Black tie, shirt, pants, socks, shoes, belt, bags.

I blend in to shadows and am not noticeable. I can even stand with the groom during the procession and no one notices me. I look like a groomsman in a tux (even though I'm not wearing one) and look formal enough everywhere else.


----------



## aammoore (May 21, 2007)

If you really wanna match...wear the theme color under you jacket (men) and as a shirt (women)...otherwise go with the basics...black, khaki, white, navy, brown...don't go toooo dark though...it's a day of celebration, not mourning! Good Luck!


----------



## RVsForFun (May 21, 2007)

..and makes me slip into the shadows. I don't try to look like a casually-dressed guest, I'm a paid professional. I'd better look like one.


----------



## zendianah (May 21, 2007)

when you say all black... Doesn't that get uncomfortable if the wedding is a summer wedding?


----------



## roxysmom (May 21, 2007)

I wore a long skirt (black and white) and a black short-sleeved cotton top.  It looked nice enough to blend but comfortable to move it.  I'd recommend wearing what you would wear to a friends wedding.

Something comical...not that you'd do this! I was at a wedding a few years ago and the photographer wore leopard leggins, a black oversized top and had her hair off to the side in a purple banana clip.  She stuck out like a sore thumb.  Her pictures were good but none of our other friends world hire her because they were afraid of how she'd look!  

Blend in so you will represent yourself as well as your pictures will turn out.


----------



## Peanuts (May 21, 2007)

Watch the shoes. Make sure they are comfortable!


----------



## brighteyesphotos (May 21, 2007)

Ah, yes, the shoes. Make sure you are comfortable in them. They need to be comfortable because you will be on your feet and moving around far more than anyone else. At least the bride and groom get to sit down at the reception or even change their shoes! I wear dressy sandals but then again, I am used to them and am comfortable in them. Invest in Dr Scholls!


----------



## bytch_mynickname (May 21, 2007)

I am being an assistant for a wedding in June and I am wearing black dress pants and I have to find a shirt to buy yet as most of the dressy ones I have are too low cut and I don't want to worry about something falling out when I am getting low


----------



## Iron Flatline (May 21, 2007)

Dress according to the dress code. Your job is to disappear.


----------



## zendianah (May 21, 2007)

spazoid1965 said:


> Whatever you wear make sure it isn't cutoff shorts and a tube top.


 

Great!!!!.. I guess I'll have to buy something else now....


----------



## pandinus (May 21, 2007)

I'd be sure to wear something at least halfway formal. Black pants and a white shirt is allways a good choise. Best of luck.


----------



## Unreal Tuner (May 23, 2007)

Peanuts said:


> Watch the shoes. Make sure they are comfortable!


 
Thats very important.  But like everyone says, just dress according to the wedding.  The wedding and formal events that I have been to, I always pay attention to the photographer.  Dressing accordingly helps.


----------



## jemmy (May 23, 2007)

I wear nice black pants (they have a bit of stretch so are good for moving around in), a black shirt with a high neckline (cleavage is not the best look for a wedding photographer but would probably get the boys smiling?!!) My shirt has a small logo on the back and is a good length so no skin pops out during the ceremony.  I also wear a funky red belt.  My shoes are rubber soled and therefore very quiet which i think is important to consider while moving in the church - though I try not to move too much!  I also wear a plain black 'bum-bag' - a bit 'tragic' i know but works a treat for holding cards, batteries, tissues, and even my 50mm1.8lens. My pant pockets dont seem to have enough room! 

My main tips would be comfy but classy... make sure your shoes are comfy too - raw blisters and being on your feet for 6hours is not pretty!!  High necklines for ladies, and like you said - no skirts.  I know the way I move to get the angles and a skirt would be way too Flashy for me.  Hope that helps.

  Goodluck with your wedding - looking forward to seeing your shots x


----------



## dewey (May 24, 2007)

All black is the way to go... black pants, shirt, tie, shoes, belt, cameras.

I don't wear tuxes because I get on the floor quite a lot.

Yes it's hot in outdoor summer weddings, especially here in Florida.


----------



## Alex_B (May 24, 2007)

I'd advise semi-formal, or formal if things are very formal.

just one simple rule though ... don't try to look better than bride or groom  Play the grey mouse a bit.

just my personal feeling about it.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 24, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> ... don't try to look better than bride or groom



Yeah, not too fancy.  I think blending in with the guests is a pretty good strategy.  I have yet to have anyone worry about me underdressing, but several couples have expressed concerns about me overdressing.  There is a local photographer who always wears a black tux.  The mentioned couples had seen him at weddings they were guests at and thought it was over the top.

I wear my typical wedding outfit to the pre-wedding meetings I have with the couples.


----------



## Alex_B (May 24, 2007)

ksmattfish said:


> There is a local photographer who always wears a black tux.



This actually can work if the couple wants the photographer to be part of the whole set / decoration., like the horses pulling the carriage, like the priest doing the ceremony, the photographer doing the photos.


if the photographer behaves in style then ,not being hectic and with certain dignity, then this can be just perfect (if it is what the couple wants)


----------



## nelsonclassic (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello friend,
I think it will depend on what type of wedding you are attending..because every wedding has a different theme now a days so accessories and dresses are also selected according to it..as I have attended one of the beach wedding there I  saw different Beach   Attire  than the normal wedding attires..If you are attending normal wedding then you can choose khaki dress pant and white dress shirt,as Banana Republic have good collection of casual wear,so you can wear it..with a tie..as in most of the weddings photo shooters are normally in casuals..

Regards,
Nelson


----------



## ClickyPicky (Oct 13, 2009)

Wear what you would wear if you were a guest.  Provided it isn't huge loud colours or prints or something.

You don't want to be more or less formal than the guests.


----------



## sxesweets (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey this thread is like 2 years old!


----------



## skieur (Oct 14, 2009)

It is a balance between blending in and wearing clothes that are sufficiently comfortable to shoot in. Some of the Tilley-designed dressy jackets and travel clothes that don't crease  with multiple pockets are useful to many photographers.

skieur


----------



## JIP (Oct 14, 2009)

nelsonclassic said:


> Hello friend,
> I think it will depend on what type of wedding you are attending..because every wedding has a different theme now a days so accessories and dresses are also selected according to it..as I have attended one of the beach wedding there I saw different Beach Attire than the normal wedding attires..If you are attending normal wedding then you can choose khaki dress pant and white dress shirt,as Banana Republic have good collection of casual wear,so you can wear it..with a tie..as in most of the weddings photo shooters are normally in casuals..
> 
> Regards,
> Nelson


 
Yeah Nelson you might want to check the date on the last post before you respond it was 2007.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Oct 14, 2009)

I usually dress in some dockers and a polo shirt.  I used to wear only slacks and a dressy shirt, but that has changed as my photo style has changed.  I find that I need to be on the ground or hopping up on something at least 2 or 3 times per wedding.  That doesn't work well in slacks - and if you're a girl, that definitely wouldn't work well in a skirt.

My take on it is that I'm a working professional and I need to wear clothing that is appropriate for what I'm doing.  If a toilet at the wedding reception sprung a leak, you wouldn't expect the plumber to come in a tux.  Our customers would rather have me getting the shot instead of missing something because of clothing choice.  Granted that I'm not coming in my sweats either.  Think smart.

For a first wedding though, I'd say you could play it safe if you aren't planning on getting any crazy shots.


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 15, 2009)

JIP said:


> nelsonclassic said:
> 
> 
> > Hello friend,
> ...




It is another sam bot...

Note the link, Most likely His website

Bahh atleast they keep it in topic instead of just random topics I suppose.


----------



## erphoto (Oct 17, 2009)

black, black, black.    it's classy and you will blend.  there is a lot of good advice here, comfy shoes, pants, and shirt.


----------



## Inkbleed (Oct 24, 2009)

I try to do the all black too.  Or very neutral colors.  You want to be very discreet so no loud colors.  Also, slacks and comfortable shoes are fine for women photographers.  You need to be comfortable to get the good and unique shots and a lot of times you are running around the building to get to another door for a better shot.

Find a nice pair of black pants, capris are find for outdoor weddings.  I would refrain from wearing white (women) even a white shirt.


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 15, 2009)

_Dirty Word - _*professional*.


----------



## luoshenhua (Sep 27, 2010)

Your best bet is black pants for dressier weddings, kahkis for more casual weddings (gardens, beach, etc) and a nice shirt


----------



## GerryDavid (Sep 27, 2010)

Almost a year old.  

I normally just wear a suit and a color dress shirt.  I use to wear a white dress shirt until I got asked if I was a waiter.  And dark tie but not black, shades of blue perhaps.  

and a black backpack with my camera gear inside.


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Sep 30, 2010)

business casual
i prefer blacks & grays


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 30, 2010)

Superman underroos and a Zorro mask


----------

